# development board USB not recognized by computer



## Etherealreaper (May 2, 2019)

Can anyone tell me what im doing wrong, I have the spinasm loader with my project set up and it says usb board unplugged or failed eeprom read fail.  Any help would be great.

Spin dev board offline probably means that it isnt recognising the pedalpcb board.


----------



## Robert (May 2, 2019)

The SpinAsm software is only compatible with the official Spin FV-1 Development Board. 

You can use it to compile SpinAsm source, but you'll need to use a different utility to actually load the binary data onto the EEPROM.





__





						Using the FV1Dev on Microsoft Windows - PedalPCB Wiki
					






					wiki.pedalpcb.com
				








						Using the FV1Dev on Apple macOS - PedalPCB Wiki
					






					wiki.pedalpcb.com
				







__





						Using the FV1Dev on Ubuntu - PedalPCB Wiki
					






					wiki.pedalpcb.com


----------



## Etherealreaper (May 2, 2019)

Thanks for the quick reply....I tried that now and I get an "error connecting CH341(-1)"


----------



## Gordo (May 2, 2019)

It can get a bit touchy with any other USB devices.  What version of Windows are you using?  Mine is working on Win10 on my laptop without any issues but had to go thru my desktop computer and blow away a few other programmer drivers to get it to work.


----------



## Etherealreaper (May 2, 2019)

I am using a laptop with windows 10 when I first plug it in it keeps saying that the usb malfunctioned and to try it again, I think I may just give in and buy a spin development board I have borrowed my friends and had no issues with it. But it just sucks paying for the chips and board in this first. I get clean signal and the led lights up when the board is 9v powered so nice clean solder job, so not sure what else I can check the build is really straight forward.


----------



## Robert (May 4, 2019)

Can you post a picture of your board?

The USB device malfunctioned error is a hardware error, most likely not caused by any sort of driver conflict.

Make sure you have 3.3V on pin 28 of the CH341 IC. 
Double check the solder connections (and values) of R4, C2, C9, C13, and Y1 (12MHz crystal).


The Spin Development board is convenient in terms of programming because it interfaces directly with SpinAsm.    The negative is that it isn't really designed to work with guitar without some additional hardware.

If you _do_ decide to go with the Spin Development board you can still use the FV1Dev pedal as a standalone FV-1 platform.


----------



## Etherealreaper (May 6, 2019)

Yeah I am pretty sure its the ch341 chip I just ordered a spin semi dev board which ive used several times. and I'll just make a input and input and output buffer with a impedance matcher in a 1590dd and use this board in a 1590b as a standalone pedal. Thanks everyone for the help.


----------

